# 1st post chemo check-up



## djpohn

Rainer had his first post chemo checkup yesterday. He is feeling a whole lot better now, it is amazing how strong he is now on the leash. While he was "sick" with lymphoma and through he chemo, he was pretty easy to handle on a leash and fur saver. Being 4 weeks since his last chemo treatment he has really gained alot of energy and strength. He is also growing his coat back!

They took him back for a blood draw and said they would be right back. Well an hour went by and still no Rainer! I was beginning to get worried when he came through the door!









They said his blood panel looked great and they checked him all over and said he was looking very good and doing well. He weighed 80 lbs down from his 85 lbs during chemo, but I think he actually is getting more muscle. We don't have to go back til January14th! While Rainer really likes the staff there and is prety easy to deal with, when he came back into the room he slid behind my chair and then crawled from under near it like a commando!







I think he is tired of being stuck with needles! 

Anyway, it is 8 months since Rainer was first diagnosed with "B" cell lymphoma. It was in several periferal lymphnodes on both sides of his body so I believe it was stage IV. He had a very aggressive chemo treatment and has been in remission since June. I am glad we did the chemo as he had few problems and is feeling better than ever. I am praying our remission lasts a long, long time!


----------



## shilohsmom

((((hugs))) to Rainer and you. So good to hear this great news. 
Rosa


----------



## natalie559

THAT IS WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## dee0486

Congratulations!!! great news


----------



## Lynn_P

That's great Diana.. I'm so happy to hear this.


----------



## LisaT

Wonderful news!! I too hope for a very long remission.

Nice to have his strength back, isn't it?


----------



## TMarie

Fantastic News!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## WiscTiger

Happy Dance







, for Rainer. I hope for a L O N G remission


----------



## Drakegsd

Hugs to both you and Rainer!!! I am very happy to hear that he is doing so well!!!


----------



## Barb E

!!!!


----------



## mspiker03

Great News!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Always encouraging to get good news. Hope he continues to improve and feel better.


----------



## Tula

Awesome news!!! Here's to many many more years that he will be with you!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

OUTSTANDING! There are still all the IMOM cancer dogs-who were older and did not have the best prognosis-and they are doing well too-so good to see there is such hope-and success!!!


----------



## djpohn

Thanks guys! He is doing really well so far. I know they have seen alot of younger dogs (3-4) with lymphoma, don't know if it because they are recognizing it ealier of if there was some "environment" influence in the past 4 years. 
I think the success depends on the treatment, health (both physical and mental) of the dog and the "supportive" care the dogs receive!

Jean,

Does IMOM help people get funding for chemo?? While I am lucky that I can afford Rainer's treatments, there are members of the lymphoma yahoo list that are looking for financial resources from time to time. Those without the help of insurance usually go to credit care or take out a second on their house, but there are others whose credit is not so hot. It would be nice if the treatments could be more affordable because they really do work.

Anyway thanks for all the well wishes!

Diana & Rainer


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yes, they do help with that for needy applicants-I think there have been 5-6 recent cases-many more than I have ever seen. They are also going to start partnering (not sure of the status of that) with the Magic Bullet Fund. Sadly there have been some cases that they could not accept because the need was too great (total $ amount too high) and not enough donors. So send both to IMOM (donors and pets in need)!









Geography can play a part in that $ thing because there are areas of the country where costs are much higher-California is one of them. You can compare a dog like Mollie in CA to one like Syd in Ohio and the difference is amazing. 

This group of PIN parents is really encouraging to each other and I think that is helping. The dogs are doing great!


----------

